# Poor decision by Beretta



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

With all of the furvor over the 92 Stock and Steel Beretta, I think they really are blowings ome sales by not making frame mounted safeties more available - also, if the 92 Stock was still marketed here and easy to obtain, I'd get one for sure. 

Also, I wish the Steel used the older frame instead of the Vertec, and it really should be a bit cheaper.


----------



## GunDisaster (Jan 31, 2006)

No kidding. I would love to see the Beretta 92 Stock and Combat come back.


----------



## cryhavoc (Feb 1, 2006)

I wish they would sell a replica of the M93 (semi), I think thats the coolest looking firearm ever made.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Heck, I want a Cheetah 86 - that Cheetah 380 with the flip up barrel - They quit making that gun.


----------

